

C++ Design Goals in the context of Rust - thristian
http://pcwalton.blogspot.com/2010/12/c-design-goals-in-context-of-rust.html

======
jbermudes
I'm really looking forward to Rust. D's community seems to be divided over
certain issues (according to wikipedia) and I wonder if that division is
hampering corporate adoption, meanwhile Go has Google's weight behind it, but
its garbage collector has lost the interest of some coders that need to
squeeze out as much performance as possible.

While the first thing the Rust team says is "Don't look at the syntax, we're
still working on it", the first exposure a programmer has to a language is via
the syntax, and I hope that it can be made attractive before Rust gets
discounted by many as a good idea but poor execution.

As much as programmers love to declare that they use the best tool for the
job, the countless religious wars over languages and editors shows that when
they find something they like, they'll stick to it and it becomes entrenched
and 20 years later we're still using C++ because there's too much built on it
and it's too expensive to switch. In today's age of TL;DR let's hope that Rust
can become attractive enough that people can appreciate what a modern systems
language can bring to the table in safety and comfortability.

